# George Clooney - Omega Ad May 2011 x 2



## beachkini (5 Mai 2011)




----------



## Q (5 Mai 2011)

Gute Wahl George :thumbup: Danke!


----------



## Dana k silva (6 Mai 2011)

Danke for George.


----------



## baby12 (11 Mai 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (11 Mai 2011)

Der einzig wahre Botschafter von Omega ist Daniel Craig, der auch den Erlös an Orbis spendet.


----------



## jo785jo (15 Mai 2011)

Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## Mona06 (31 Mai 2011)

Love this pic. Thanks for George


----------

